# Gaggia classic steam wand



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I just wanted to show you guys the steam wand I came up with a work earlier today. It allows left and right movement as well as up and down. Possibly made it a bit too long but that can be easily altered. Best part is it's way quicker to fit than the Silvia wand mod.

Ideally I was hoping to fit a ball joint type but couldn't get hold of the part I wanted so ended up here.










Pretty new to me these classics and part of my personality is the need to modify everything I get hold of haha. So this was a nice and quick little mod.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I thought your wand looked longer in the other thread! I wish mine was longer, I find the silvia wand someone limiting with larger jugs.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

haz_pro said:


> I thought your wand looked longer in the other thread! I wish mine was longer, I find the silvia wand someone limiting with larger jugs.


So much innuendo in that post mate haha!!

Yeah just knocked it up from some stainless pipe, little 1/8" elbow to 6mm fitting and then M5 thread for the tip...... simples.

I'm used to the DTP that gives you more flexibility so I tried to replicate that.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha. Just reread it and you're right!

Any chance you can send me a link to the elbow fitting?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

haz_pro said:


> Haha. Just reread it and you're right!
> 
> Any chance you can send me a link to the elbow fitting?


I get them from a local supplier I use for work so not sure about online. Give me 5 minutes I'll have a look


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291890015245

That's one that I found but there will be loads in the uk.

Parts list....

6mm x 4mm stainless tube

M5 tap set

1/8" to 6mm push fit elbow

Thread tape

Thread cutting grease (optional but will make it way easier)

Pipe bender (also optional but will make life easier)


----------



## adamw198 (Sep 5, 2017)

Looks like a nice mod. I'm new to all this too but great to see someone trying something new.

How do you think that elbow will hold up with prolonged use? Is it designed for the temperatures it's likely to see?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

adamw198 said:


> Looks like a nice mod. I'm new to all this too but great to see someone trying something new.
> 
> How do you think that elbow will hold up with prolonged use? Is it designed for the temperatures it's likely to see?


I can't remember what the specs are for this fitting but it will be fine for a good while. As soon as it starts to fail I'll just grab a new one. The pipe is help internally by metal jaws that grip the pipe so again only time will tell how long it lasts.

They are meant for pressurised pneumatic systems I think so will cope fine especially as the steam has the tip to exhaust out of


----------

